# Great Hobby Beekeeping Advice



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Thank you, but between losing my drawn comb and the price of the stove fuel, whether electric or gas, I think I will stick with my extractor.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Beeswax melts somewhere around 147° or so. That's way hotter than I want my honey to get.


----------



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

Drawn comb is the single most valuable item for a beekeeper. You can increase your honey yield significantly by providing drawn comb instead of foundation.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

Ill take the extractor, and keep the comb. Look around for used extractors they are out there. I have bought a four frame for $100 and a two frame for $50 dollars in the past six months and am getting ready to buy a 9 frame stainless steel radial extractor with electric motor and a 300 lbs stainless steel storage tank for $500. Ask around and you will be suprised how many people quit keeping bees when Varroa came along and put the equipment up in storage and are willing to sell it. At least around here anyway!


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

simplyhoney said:


> Just thought I would give some good advice to people that keep a few hives. Use comb honey supers. Why? So you don't have to buy an extractor. When the frames are full and capped cut the comb around the edge and put it in a large metal pan. Turn your oven on to 105-120 depending on how picky you are about the whole heat issue. Leave if for about 12 hours checking on it every 4 or so. The wax will melt and float to the top. When all is liquid turn you oven off and don't touch it for a few more hours. When it has cooled you will be able to pick off a nice wax cake off of the top and you will have perfectly clear honey below. Or do like we all should and eat comb honey. Don't waste your money on a extractor but if you insist I have on for sale.
> 
> www.simplyhoney.com


This isn't bad advice, considering combhoney sells very well, and at a higher price than extracted. I wouldn't heat it quite that high though .


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you don't want comb honey, I would just crush it and strain it at room temperature.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesharvest.htm

If you want to melt the CAPPINGS that might be a worthwhile endeavor, but heating the comb will, IMO ruin the taste and will definitely ruin the color.


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

The advice was for the back-yarder who doesn't really need to value drawn comb or worry about that extra % of honey you will make. For many hobbiest who have bees for their own consumtion of honey, gifts, and perhaps the local market, the bees make plenty even on bad years. Bees will make plenty of comb, if conditions allow.


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

Those conditions might cause a problem. Comb honey needs lots of bees. And a beginner might cause a swarm trying to populate a hive that much. And yup, too much heat. But otherwise a great idea and with modifications it might work. Who wants to test it?

Hawk


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't think he was saying to intendionly set the hive up to make comb honey, but rather than buying an extractor, to simlpy cut the combs into comb honey.. .


----------



## MarkR (Mar 25, 2007)

simplyhoney said:


> . Don't waste your money on a extractor but if you insist I have on for sale.
> 
> www.simplyhoney.com


So. . . okay. . .I'll bite. What kind? How much?

Mark


----------



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

Yer Mark, buy one so I can borrow it!!


----------



## MarkR (Mar 25, 2007)

No problem! So how's things out your way?

Mark


----------



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

Going great. 2nd hive in, queen released, pollen coming in.. checking this weekend for eggs. 1st hive is just about to explode since currently all the bees are inside with the brood, as soon as those new bees come out then I guess it will release all the foragers. Wonderful weather too..


----------



## MarkR (Mar 25, 2007)

Yep, mine's popping too. Still kicking myself for only doing one. But, I have most of the hardware for a second one, should something come up. Crossing my fingers. 

Mark


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't believe it's good advice to tell people to heat beeswax in an oven. That's a major fire hazard.

As MB said, you can crush and strain, or do what I do: get together with some other beeks and have an extraction party. A couple of beeks with extractors bring them and a dozen or so of us small-time hobbyists get together for a Sunday afternoon of extracting, swapping stories and cleaning up afterward.


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

your right peggjam, but never mind everyone else, just buy your extractors. I still have 2 for sale.


----------



## MarkR (Mar 25, 2007)

So. . . what make, and how much?

Mark


----------



## Homestead Harvest (Apr 24, 2007)

I only have 2 hives, so I didn't want to specd hundreds on an extractor. On the other hand I didn't want to continue to ruin the comb.

I looked at a lot of plans for extractors, then did my own thing. I used a clean new trash can (washed and bleached, of course), threaded rod, brass bushings, and wheels from an old bycicle. The wheels just happened to be sized so a shallow frame fits like a radial extractor. I can extract 4 frames at a time. A small pulley sits on the threaded rod, and a belt goes to a large pulley with a handle. Currently hand crank (remember, only 2 hives) but I could easily rig an electric motor if I felt the need.

Used it last fall, and it worked like a charm. There was probably a bit more honey left in the frames than might be with a commercial extractor, but I just fed what was left back to the bees.

I enjoyed building the extractor as much as eating the honey all winter.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Homestead
a lot of folks would appreciate a pic if you can come up with one
I've seen one like that and it looked pretty easy to build
on the one I saw the reel was build of wood

Dave


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

What reel? You mean the pulley? Isn't it easier to buy a metal pulley for like a evap cooler or something? That's a question not a statement. 

Also homestead, lots of pics. I had one of those until I moved (quickly). Now I have to build one before Labor Day (extraction day). The intructions for the extractor should bee on these pages like the instruction for a super or a frame.

Hawk


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

when I say reel I'm talking about the thing that holds the frames and spins round and round
the contraption
the gadget
the thingamabob
(aka the reel)
the one I saw was built from plywood and 1X stock and didn't look to hard to build, although it did have a lot a parts so it would take time to make
that's why I haven't built one, weighing the time to build vs cost to buy one

Dave


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

Thanks Dave,

I can't think of anything better to call it either.

Hawk


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

*don't put wax in your oven*

it's a fire danger to put wax in your oven. don't do it. find another way.


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

HomeStead, 


BRILLIANT!! That is Awesome!!! Right out of Sandford and Son. Love it!!!


MarkR, I'll pm you, but not sure how to get it to N.C. 

As for the doubters, you REALLY don't believe the old equation that it takes 3 pounds of honey to make one pound of beeswax, do you? If so then I really hope that you continue to keep bees. If you are beyond that then why keep drawn comb, seems to me like all it is good for is harboring CCD. Smoosh, melt, press, stomp, spin, and even..............yes dare I say....cook the honey out, melt that oily crap down .....and for pete's sake make a candle.
I am talking Hobbiest level not commercial here.


----------



## MarkR (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm in Virginia, but that'll work. If the price is right I'll figure out shipping. I await your pm.

Mark


----------

